# Czech: hour(s) - day(s) - week(s)



## truckle

Hello

Forgive me if this is a basic question, but I am unsure of the correct grammar in Czech.  I am trying to locate translations in Czech for:

1 hour
6 hours
12 hours
1 day
2 days
3 days
4 days
5 days
6 days
1 week
2 weeks

Thank you very much for taking the time to help me.

Andrew


----------



## jazyk

Here you go:

1 hour - jedna hodina
6 hours - šest hodin
12 hours - dvanáct hodin
1 day - jeden den
2 days - dva dny/dni
3 days - tři dny/dni
4 days - čtyři dny/dni
5 days - pět dní/dnů
6 days - šest dní/dnů
1 week - jeden týden 
2 weeks - dva týdny


----------



## truckle

Thank you.  So what is the difference between:

dny
dní/dnů

then?

Andrew


----------



## jazyk

Dny/dni (without an accent mark) is nominative plural. Numbers from 2 to 4 require this case.
Dní (with an accent mark)/dnů is genitive plural. Numbers from 5 on require this case.

It must be said that the word den follows an irregular declension, hence the doublets.


----------



## truckle

Thus this mean I can use one or the other for 5 and 6 days or must I use both as you indicated?

Thank you!


----------



## cajzl

The plural nominative is also *dnové,* but I suggest you to use the following forms:

Nom. dny, týdny = days, weeks
Gen. dnů, týdnů
Dat. dnům, týdnům
Acc. dny, týdny
Loc. dnech, týdnech
Instr. dny, týdny

paradigma: *hrad*


----------

